# Stonegod hits 5000 posts...



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I chased you as hard as I could for now....LOL Congrats on making the 5000 mark.

I will pass you before the 6000 mark though.... :hunter4:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way, you have been WAY more active today.............. :smile:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You missed out I've been in the high 20's or low 30's for the last 5 or 6 days trying to pass you. If I remember right, you were almost 200 posts ahead of me two weeks ago and only 12 post ahead at 5000.......LOL It was a good race.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not a chance...... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

5000 posts

holy smokes

congrats to both of you guys


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats guys! Great having you here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Stonegod!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your 5000.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats, Geoff on your 5000 post!..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats SG on your 5000 posts ! I do remember when Rick and I were close to you, hhmmmmm now we really know how hard you work, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ I was thinking the exact thing! I drop in here a few times a day on my down time. I can't keep up lol

Congrats SG


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on your 5000th post. You have any fingers left?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

5,000 posts! Geez, by the time I get there, you'll be at 20,000. Think I'll have to concede the race.

Just want to see one more post in particular: The big Ohio buck crossbow kill. Go get 'em SG!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats Geoff. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks Scotty!......it teared up my eyes when I read that.....really.....it did. What a beautiful thing for you to do.....taking the extra time.....just to search the old posts......and make an old man happy.lol


k- now u r just being sarcastic, Geoff.... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

every post i read of yours sg,doesnt matter what thread its in

i laugh,not from your words,but that profile pic

its friggin hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Roflmao

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

at least you've let the true Stonegod out.......


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I feel soooo much freer now that I've changed my profile pic!!!!lol


Gotta tell this story.. Back in the days b4 UnderArmor Cold Gear, old timers (myself included) would wear women's panty hose under our waders in cold weather. It wouldnt bunch up like thermal underwear, kept us warm & allowed more freedom of movement than the bulky stuff. Guys would make fun of it up till about 2 hours in waist deep freezing water. They all ended up wearing them by the end of the season. I used to tell them the same thing, Geoff. Made me feel free. Lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

You guys crack me up

I know way back in the day before all the high tech cold weather gear
and when pro football was played outside
a lot of the players did the same thing
I believe even Joe Namath did it


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Now aren't you glad that you finally got that off your chest Scotty!! I used to do the same thing......except I like to throw on a little rouge and a splash of lavender behind my ears.lol


 lmao. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

TMI.....TMI......OMG........TMI

Nice profile SG. What happen to the dog, she make you mad?


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats. I'm on like #16 so maybe I'll catch up in about 3-4 years.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Just do alot of....."that's sweet"....."Congrats on a nice yote"....."welcome to the site".....and a daily weather report on the "Good Morning" thread....and you'll be there in no time!!LOL


sweet advice, that's great...nice yote, too!


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Just do alot of....."that's sweet"....."Congrats on a nice yote"....."welcome to the site".....and a daily weather report on the "Good Morning" thread....and you'll be there in no time!!LOL


oh forgot to say thanks!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

SG...iv been a little busy lately and havnt been around but I hav to say congrats on 5000...thats awesome...

profile pic......thanks for the laugh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

good advice also....


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

beavertrapper said:


> good advice also....


we agree... sweet.... nice yote!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Why Geoff??? U will be at 6000 b4 u know it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Exactly Scotty....I'll be to 6000 and guys will still be posting on this dare thread!lol With that knew smartphone you'll be at 2000 in no time.lol


nice yote, buddy.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Oh for Pete's sake will a mod please lock this dang thread down!!!!!!!


sweet one!


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Really?

You're all gonna quit this thread? Really?


----------

